# What could I do



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

I want to make my p's grow faster. I already have three powerheads with a combined flow rate of 1000gph. I feed them hikari gold pellets, freeze dried shrimp, beefheart and perch. What else can I do?


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

when i got my half-inch ps i put them on a powerhead and fed them 3 times a day...mostly bloodworms. now they are a strong 6 inches after about 5 months


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

Depending on the size of the P's, bloodworms are ideal for beefing fish up in a hurry. If the P's are more than, say, 6" though, they probably won't eat 'em.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Keep your water clean and a nice varied diet are huge steps in right direction


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

do daily 5-10% water changes... try feeding them some white fish fillet also


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Beef heart is what I would try. It usually makes cichlids grow super fast. I am pretty sure it would work fro p's as well. Give them a mixed diet of Beef heart,blood worms and other meaty foods.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

STEROIDS!!! RIGH IN TEH AZZOR







hehe give them lots a food with all the powerheads you have they will get huge with alot of food !


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

1 tbsp of creatine per 10 gallons









(JK)


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

Lots of big water changes.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

good water quality and good feeding


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

get a bigger tank


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

basically jsu keep up on 3-4 water changes a week..and focus on healthy food..like flakes, blood worm, beef heart, and krill..and also if they are available some silver sides

remember clean water is the key to fast growth..just read up on the pined thread on growing large captive rhoms


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

How big is your tank?


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

what ur highest powerhead rated because u really cant have a combined 100 gph unless evry powerhead is rated 1000 gph increasing power heads only increase the size of the current.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

beef heart..clean water...thats what worked 4 me


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

So...I need more water changes, add bloodworms to their diet, and increase the water flow...Right?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> 1 tbsp of creatine per 10 gallons :laugh:
> 
> (JK)


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

beefheart, krill, shrimp, blood worms, tilapia fillet, catfish fillet, hikari pellets, 2-3 water changes a week of 25-35% total and a AC 802 powerhead in my 125G grew my RB's really quick up to 7.5" and i had them for a year now....depending upon how big ur tank in i dont think you need that much current....my 802 has like 400 gph and that thing bubbles of my 125G is set correctly


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

get the biggest tank you can and throw him in. should help?


----------

